# Vinyl shop?



## osi (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm looking for a good vinyl shop.(online or not) with deep / - techno.
I'm living in swizerland


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello and welcome!

My first choice is Soundstage Direct, because their packaging is outstanding, and their prices are very reasonable.

These are also good:

Music Direct
Elusive Disc


----------

